

President Obama’s Big Carbon Crackdown Readies for Launch - wikiburner
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/05/carbon-crackdown-barack-obama-106783.html

======
higherpurpose
> The move could produce a dramatic makeover of the power industry, shifting
> it away from coal-burning plants toward natural gas, solar and wind

I like how natural gas is put in the same category as wind and solar. I
imagine even more people than the ones who believed in "clean coal" will think
it's environmentally safe.

